# ANTI-World of WarCraft Clubhouse



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

For the people who tried or never wanted to for this overblown MMO and really prefer the actual Real Time Strategy WarCraft games, this Clubhouse is for you. If you're also highly anticipating WarCraft IV please mention so.
I played the first six months of release, uninstalled and junked the discs. No, I won't ever be playing this shitty title ever again. Give me WarCraft IV instead of WoW.

Members: (Alpha-Numeric)

Ray_Rogers2109


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

My friend would take WOW up his rear if he could get a higher level


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My friend would take WOW up his rear if he could get a higher level



Let me guess, this friend has also never played an actual WarCraft game in his life?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

i think he usta play warcraft 3 or older


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> i think he usta play warcraft 3 or older



I've only played WarCraft, II and it's expansion and not III yet. Should I add you to the list of those who're anti-WoW?


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't understand. I mean, I can understand if you don't like WoW and don't play it, but what does Anti-WoW mean? You don't want anyone to play it?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't understand. I mean, I can understand if you don't like WoW and don't play it, but what does Anti-WoW mean? You don't want anyone to play it?



For those who don't care to play this rubbish title, are disinterested and flat out don't want to give anymore money to WoW. I regret even playing for six months. Waste of time.
I won't be playing this ever again but Blizzard can bring on WarCraft IV and I'd actually buy it. IF it didn't look cartoonish shite similar to WoW.


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I don't care to play it, but I guess I'm not ANTI-WoW. If people like it, good on them.


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 22, 2011)

If your goal is to talk people out of playing a game that they enjoy playing, then you are wasting your time, no matter what the game is. Your chances of being hit by a meteor are better.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 22, 2011)

Let them be!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> If your goal is to talk people out of playing a game that they enjoy playing, then you are wasting your time, no matter what the game is. Your chances of being hit by a meteor are better.



I have to agree with CJ, I love playing counter strike and the chances of you talking me out of playing that game are slim to none


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

Missing the point of the thread here humans. This is for those who used to, haven't any desire to and couldn't give a fuck about this POS game.

EDIT: Never played any Counter-Strike game nor hardly know anything about it so my opinion would just be, is it worth it to play it?


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

Meh, I suggest you create a clubhouse that is either beneficial or helpful to members here. I don't see this thread going anywhere productive, perhaps start a Warcraft clubhouse.


----------

